# Let the stampede begin--new BorsaBella fabrics on her site!



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

New fabrics are showing on the http://www.borsabella.com store site. They don't appear to be tagged specifically as new, but if you're like a lot of us, you just about have her lineup memorized. LOL I strongly suggest you either make decisions quickly or make a note of those you like, because I expect these will drop off the site quickly as they sell out. I already pulled pics & names of the ones I want to consider so I can special order them if needed.

Additional new listings are showing on Etsy, but not as many as on her main site. When I spoke with her last week, she mentioned that her website does get updated more frequently than the etsy site.

And the newest Kindle travel bags have absolutely fabulous names that you'll get a giggle out of!

**steps out of the way so she doesn't get trampled**


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

LOL I can see why you moved out of the way! The new fabrics are very nice! I'm trying to resist buying one because I know deep down that as lovely as they are I'd never use one enough to justify the cost.   Now if I happen to win one in a contest then it's meant to be!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Lovely, and the names are cool. I like Lord of the Greens, but think I would probably go with Popping Spring or Brown Moda. So many lovely choices!


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Please help me decide...I currently have Oberon Sky Dragon in red, I want a Forest or Creekbed Maple or Tree of Life in one of the green shades. Should I get a Kindle travel bag in Popping Spring, Red Rhapsody, Green Asian, Purple Asian or Red Japanese?  Any suggestions appreciated!! TIA!

Susie


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I vote Green Asian


----------



## SusieQ (Feb 18, 2009)

Thank you, Elaina...Think I narrowed it down to Green Asian, Purple Asian, or Red Japanese. *sigh* I'll soon need a second job to support my KK accessorizing!

Susie


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Really liking the ernest hemingway gray paisley...oh, my sooooooooo tempting!!!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

The new names are too cute.  But nothing new for me.  Nothing new for me.  Nothing new for me.  I'm not completely convinced yet.  I'll keep chanting for a while and see if that works.
deb


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

drenee said:


> The new names are too cute. But nothing new for me. Nothing new for me. Nothing new for me. I'm not completely convinced yet. I'll keep chanting for a while and see if that works.
> deb


How is that chant working out for you Deb? Let me know~ if it works, I may need to try it myself!! 
kjn


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So far, so good.  That, and I'm too lazy to go get my credit card out of my purse in the kitchen.  There is something to be said for laziness.  LOL.
deb


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

True. But, ya know, depending on which bank you use for your card, you can just go the website & get a "virtual number"......it works one time and then your cc # can't get stolen......AND you never have to get up....just trying to help!!!    
kjn
/don't throw things at me.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

It seems every day we're getting more and more choices to dress/complement our Kindles, which is of course a good thing


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

You are definitely an enabler.  You have found the right place to spend your time.  LOL.  
deb


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> True. But, ya know, depending on which bank you use for your card, you can just go the website & get a "virtual number"......it works one time and then your cc # can't get stolen......AND you never have to get up....just trying to help!!!
> kjn
> /don't throw things at me.


LOL--you can do this through Paypal too.

**ducks & runs**


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm ignoring all of you.  LOL.
deb


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Deb

I SOOO hear that!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

finding this board has definitely hurt (my wallet).  I went thru my Kindle 1 with nothing but an M-edge cover. Now my Kindle 2 has a decal skin (i don't dare go look at the new ones), an oberon cover (ended up buying a journal as well), a spare sapphire M-edge platform cover, and now these BorsaBella Kindle travel bags.  I started with Brown Moda, then wanted one made up in Elegant Black and White, and one in Twilight.  Just got the last two in the mail today.

Now I go and look at the new stuff and go I want the Fun Black and White (know it's not new), Stephanie's Plum, and Ernest HemmingGrey Green.  (yes I caved, what can I say I like variety in bags and I like having my Kindle with me all the time)

Now let's see:
  Brown Moda is good for everyday especially in the late fall, winter and early spring.
  Elegant Black and White is good for when I dress up to go out and want my kindle 
  Twilight is great for every day in spring and summer and into early fall.

  Fun Black and White would be nice when I want something that will go with dress up but not super dress up.
  Stephanie's Plum just looks so nice think, I think it looks springy and summery but that the plumie and white colors would let it go for winter too.
  The Ernest Hemming Grey Green looks like it would go for most for dress up & seasons when I don't want to do either black and white.

OK, I think I'm crazy  no more looking at her site. Well maybe in late fall to see if I want something else different for winter.


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

crisandria said:


> finding this board has definitely hurt (my wallet). I went thru my Kindle 1 with nothing but an M-edge cover. Now my Kindle 2 has a decal skin (i don't dare go look at the new ones), an oberon cover (ended up buying a journal as well), a spare sapphire M-edge platform cover, and now these BorsaBella Kindle travel bags. I started with Brown Moda, then wanted one made up in Elegant Black and White, and one in Twilight. Just got the last two in the mail today.
> 
> Now I go and look at the new stuff and go I want the Fun Black and White (know it's not new), Stephanie's Plum, and Ernest HemmingGrey Green. (yes I caved, what can I say I like variety in bags and I like having my Kindle with me all the time)
> 
> ...


Wow. That's I can say about that!!


----------



## kyliedork (Mar 20, 2009)

crisandria said:


> finding this board has definitely hurt (my wallet). I went thru my Kindle 1 with nothing but an M-edge cover. Now my Kindle 2 has a decal skin (i don't dare go look at the new ones), an oberon cover (ended up buying a journal as well), a spare sapphire M-edge platform cover, and now these BorsaBella Kindle travel bags. I started with Brown Moda, then wanted one made up in Elegant Black and White, and one in Twilight. Just got the last two in the mail today.


That hasn't happened to me


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks. I gotta get my sister a BorsaBella bag.


----------

